# PCV Check Valve



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You need to do a compression test.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure what shipping would be...

9 PCS Petrol Gas Engine Cylinder Compressor Gauge Meter Test Pressure Compression Tester Leakage Diagnostic


----------



## Llia (Aug 20, 2017)

+2 on checking compression. 
Not sure what the code means.
Do you have an aftermarket intake or filter installed? May be worth it to clean the MAF sensor just to knock that out.
My PCV is in a similar state appearance wise. So while it might not be in top shape I don't think it's causing problems yet. Simply removing the vacuum fitting on the manifold may cause leaks as the o-rings deteriorate so watch out for that.


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you all for your input.

Quick Update - My mech has confirmed that there is no air/vacuum leaks. Apparently the voltage at the secondary O2 sensor was out of range so he replaced it. The car seems to be running a bit better. I'll have to book in again to have the compression test done.


----------



## daptalms (Aug 15, 2016)

The below pic shows the state when the PCV hose is taken off as per XR's instructions


----------



## Llia (Aug 20, 2017)

Yikes! Has or does anyone know if you can use seafoam on that with the manifold installed - without contaminating oil or making things worse?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Llia said:


> Yikes! Has or does anyone know if you can use seafoam on that with the manifold installed - without contaminating oil or making things worse?


Won't really do you any good. Best you can do is clean it with q-tips and alcohol to make sure it's still there. Cleaning it won't help it last longer.


----------

